# 1997 Maxima GLE V6: Timing Chain or Timing Belt?



## WynsWrld98 (Feb 14, 2005)

I own a 1997 Maxima GLE V6 and have received conflicting info if it has a timing belt or a timing chain, anyone know the definitive answer?

Thanks!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chain... :thumbup:


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks!! (and great news!)


----------

